# Israel-Palestine Containment Thread



## Timber Wolf (May 13, 2021)

Feline Supremacist said:


> Oh right, Muslims are the religion of peace, lmao


I never said that. Also, I'd prefer people that fight for their beliefs over subverters and child molesters you dumb kike lover


----------



## Regenbogen (May 13, 2021)

Timber Wolf said:


> I never said that. Also, I'd prefer people that fight for their beliefs over subverters and child molesters you dumb kike lover


and the jews aren't fighting for a strong belief that they deserve that land


----------



## Timber Wolf (May 13, 2021)

Regenbogen said:


> and the jews aren't fighting for a strong belief that they deserve that land


Because some retarded Angloids said so? Lmfao


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 13, 2021)

Gutts said:


> View attachment 2167612
> list of jewish posters don't interact


"EVERYONE WHO DISAGREES IS SOROS" -A A&E guide for arguing on the internet.


----------



## Gutts (May 13, 2021)

Houseloafer said:


> Liberals? I dont know why you think far-right Zionist Israel with heavy religious backing would push that, retard.


lmao baby dick suckers


----------



## Timber Wolf (May 13, 2021)

Houseloafer said:


> Liberals? I dont know why you think far-right Zionist Israel with heavy religious backing would push that, retard.


It's Jews that push that shit in western countries, you brainwashed mutt. I think it's about time for Israel to embrace diversity and open borders, too!


----------



## SonnenSays (May 13, 2021)

need shoeonhead nudes said:


> No and the distinction has to be made Palestine isn't launching rockets, it is Hamas doing that. Hamas is armed through other countries and used for proxy warfare, similar to Israel using ISIS for proxy warfare.


In the end, it will come out that Hamas was funded by MOSSAD



karz said:


> I think you're mentally retarded, Chuck.
> Needlessly going to war is foolish. This is a conflict purely within Israel's borders.
> Israel's neighbors are smart to not disturb or otherwise shatter their fragile peace.


The day Arabs recognised Israel was the day that they handed over Palestine to Israel and that too just for some shekels


----------



## Houseloafer (May 13, 2021)

Gutts said:


> lmao baby dick suckers


Still dont know if you mean Jews or Arabs.


----------



## Gutts (May 13, 2021)

Houseloafer said:


> Still dont know if you mean Jews or Arabs.


nigga doesn't know how the jewish blood ritual of circumcision goes


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 13, 2021)

Gutts said:


> don't care about the palestininans i wanna see jews die


My name is Not Important. What is important is what I am going to Jew...


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (May 13, 2021)

Timber Wolf said:


> I never said that. Also, I'd prefer people that fight for their beliefs over subverters and child molesters you dumb kike lover


Calm down. It’s ok. Take a deep breath. This is a safe space… Show us on the doll where the Jewish director touched you.


----------



## karz (May 13, 2021)

SonnenSays said:


> In the end, it will come out that Hamas was funded by MOSSAD
> 
> 
> 
> The day Arabs recognised Israel was the day that they handed over Palestine to Israel and that too just for some shekels


>redditor spacing
back to r/politics, faggot


----------



## Regenbogen (May 13, 2021)

Gutts said:


> View attachment 2167612
> list of jewish posters don't interact


----------



## Timber Wolf (May 13, 2021)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> Calm down. It’s ok. Take a deep breath. This is a safe space… Show us on the doll where the Jewish director touched you.
> 
> View attachment 2167627


Lmfao, stay mad JIDF kike


----------



## Gutts (May 13, 2021)

Regenbogen said:


> View attachment 2167626


blocked?


----------



## Gutts (May 13, 2021)

Regenbogen said:


> would ignored be a better word?


you're a jew lover fuck you nigger


----------



## Regenbogen (May 13, 2021)

Gutts said:


> you're a jew lover fuck you nigger


relax joey


----------



## Florence (May 13, 2021)

Timber Wolf said:


> I never said that. Also, I'd prefer people that fight for their beliefs over subverters and child molesters you dumb kike lover


Timber Wolf? More like


----------



## The Man With No Name (May 13, 2021)

Randall Fragg said:


> "EVERYONE WHO DISAGREES IS SOROS" -A A&E guide for arguing on the internet.



Thread ban everyone who joined in the last year imo


----------



## Feline Supremacist (May 13, 2021)

Gutts said:


> nigga doesn't know how the jewish blood ritual of circumcision goes


isn't it just like the muslim blood ritual of circumcision


----------



## Gutts (May 13, 2021)

Regenbogen said:


> relax joey


no


----------



## Gutts (May 13, 2021)

Houseloafer said:


> Just be proud you have resident horse dick lover Vaush supporting you. Inshallah brother.


you niggas focus too much on symptoms instead of the jewish disease


----------



## Regenbogen (May 13, 2021)

Timber Wolf said:


> Remember that Antifa was started by a bunch of zionist jews, dumb ass neocon cocksucker


antifa was started by commie germans who believe Palestine was a flourishing society before 1948


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (May 13, 2021)

Regenbogen said:


> View attachment 2167670


He was being anti-semetic


----------



## Gutts (May 13, 2021)

Regenbogen said:


> antifa was started by commie germans who believe Palestine was a flourishing society before 1948


bruh you actually belive the shit you say?


----------



## Timber Wolf (May 13, 2021)

Regenbogen said:


> antifa was started by commie germans who believe Palestine was a flourishing society before 1948






fuck off kike


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (May 13, 2021)

Gutts said:


> bruh you actually belive the shit you say?


That's actually the truth. Antifa started in the DDR and they supported Palestine. Red Army Faction and whatnot.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (May 13, 2021)

Timber Wolf said:


> View attachment 2167694
> fuck off kike


You are a nigger. Antifa was started by a Stalinist.


----------



## Timber Wolf (May 13, 2021)

Regenbogen said:


> only in germany and that's because of ww2 conditioning


sounds like a massive cope


----------



## karz (May 13, 2021)

SonnenSays said:


> jerk off to videos of IDF killing Palestinian children, you piece of shit


What the fuck is wrong with you and your projecting? Only Hamas uses children as human shields.


----------



## SonnenSays (May 13, 2021)

Feline Supremacist said:


> isn't it just like the muslim blood ritual of circumcision


It's the jews who are into kinky shit



Badungus Kabungus said:


> More from Gaza. Not looking great on the ground there.
> View attachment 2167637View attachment 2167640View attachment 2167641View attachment 2167642


it's done for



The High Prophet of Truth said:


> View attachment 2167653


This thread IRL



Gutts said:


> bruh you're saying this shit like you're casting some gay nigga balls spell


This jew has to be the most retarded jew that I have ever come across in my life



Houseloafer said:


> I mean Palestinians lost in strength points because they now have all the Western tankies, lefties, and other degenerates supporting them now.
> 
> So congrats.


Lies.
If they have tanks, where are they?



Badungus Kabungus said:


> Some corrections coming in that IDF ground troops haven't yet actually set foot in Gaza. Can't quite tell if cope, psyop, or just fog of war. Armor is already firing into Gaza directly from their positions.


Lies.
A lot of Palestinians will die tonight, sadly



GrotesqueBushes said:


> I hope for Stalingrad 2: Foreskin Boogaloo and that both sides will bleed themselves to irrevelance through material, manpower, financial drain and political fallout. Realistically though Israel will finish this by Sunday and western media will eventually spin it as a great step forward for freedom and democracy.


Most likely outcome.
Arabs will of course be at the front of like to suck some circumcised cock


----------



## Regenbogen (May 13, 2021)

Timber Wolf said:


> sounds like a massive cope


sounds like reality since antifa in france wont support israel


ever


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (May 13, 2021)

SonnenSays said:


> I am very happy that you see nothing morally wrong with this.
> 
> You prove that all the negative stereotypes that people have about jews are indeed accurate


And here we have the Arab supporting mind in plain view.

>Shoots from a building full of kids with babies strapped to him like redneck body armor
>Fires missiles from firing point strapped with kids like sandbags
>Gets killed
"HOW COULD THEY KILL CHILDREN!"

Nobody gives a fuck any more. We're all sick of your Bronze Age bullshit. If you didn't breed above oil which will be more useful than any of you ever will be, nobody would give a shit about you and you'd be behind Africa for international aid.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (May 13, 2021)

Randall Fragg said:


> I'm torn between moving this slapfight into a containment thread or letting it rage here for maximum chaos.


We should move all the jannies into an oven tbqh


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 13, 2021)

Timber Wolf said:


> KF posters cannot handle EDF culture


Lmao like anyone gives a shit about a dead website.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (May 13, 2021)

SonnenSays said:


> There are hundreds of videos of IDF soldiers killing children


Based


----------



## Timber Wolf (May 13, 2021)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> Remember to take deep breathes before each post, we don’t want you to pass out from another asperger rage fit.
> 
> .69 cents.


damn you quoted a lot of posts from me there, are you in love?


----------



## Gutts (May 13, 2021)

Florence said:


> Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot?
> 2200 EST, 05/28/2020, 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719
> Bring as many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.


nah nigga you go to poland


----------



## Banditotron (May 13, 2021)

Timber Wolf said:


> Says the one suckling that cut jewish cock like a good goyim, you like having your country subverted?





Regenbogen said:


> because muzzies arent cut apparently kek


Every thread is secretly about dicks


Gutts said:


> View attachment 2167612
> list of jewish posters don't interact


Those people aren't jewish, you are just retarded


----------



## Probably An Autist (May 13, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> I wonder what sort of backroom casting couch deal Trump made with them.


he got dem khazar milkers


----------



## Gutts (May 13, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> Every thread is secretly about dicks
> 
> Those people aren't jewish, you are just retarded


suck on my dick like it's a lollipop "do you love" no bitch no i do not


----------



## Timber Wolf (May 13, 2021)

Feline Supremacist said:


> OK Tranny Wolf, keep shilling for subhuman ragheads. Something tells me you are fervently wishing to be a haji fuck toy.
> View attachment 2167885


least delusional idf supporter


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (May 13, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Go to bed/take your meds.


Fuck off red brown alliance.


----------



## bifftango (May 14, 2021)

When did Jaws become so organized on land?


----------



## Pixy (May 14, 2021)

MaxPayne said:


> Bullshit
> 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judeo-


Well it certainly managed to work, given Australia's been hoodwinked into parroting this breed of American propaganda, as usual.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (May 14, 2021)

MaxPayne said:


> Bullshit
> 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judeo-


So you're trying to say that European and American law and traditions were *not *based off of Roman ideals influenced by the spread of Judaism and Christianity?
I think you're gonna have an awful time proving that one, big boy.


----------



## Gutts (May 14, 2021)

The Lizard Queen said:


> So you're trying to say that European and American law and traditions were *not *based off of Roman ideals influenced by the spread of Judaism and Christianity?
> I think you're gonna have an awful time proving that one, big boy.


no such thing as judeo christinanity


----------



## Gutts (May 14, 2021)

The Lizard Queen said:


> So why are the Muslims so determined to implement Shari'a law if judeo-christian principles don't rule the west already?


retarded furry kike loving nigger take


----------



## Gutts (May 14, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> That sounds like an angry mudder who's pissed his dad popped his sister's cherry and now he has to honor murder his mom.


you sound like a faggot


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (May 14, 2021)

Gutts said:


> you sound like a faggot


You sound like a mudder. Shouldn't you be praying to your child molesting moon god worshipping cross dressing freak or yelling ALOHA SNACKBAR! before blowing up random people?


----------



## Prince of Crows (May 14, 2021)

This is somehow the most autistic thread on Kiwifarms.


----------



## Gutts (May 14, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> You sound like a mudder. Shouldn't you be praying to your child molesting moon god worshipping cross dressing freak or yelling ALOHA SNACKBAR! before blowing up random people?


making up this much shit assumptions to support GREATEST ALLY


----------



## SnusBurns (May 14, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Muslims don't like dogs. it's in their shitty book full of pedo apologism.


We talking about the Bible?


----------



## Gutts (May 14, 2021)

SnusBurns said:


> We talking about the Bible?


----------



## Nall (May 14, 2021)

Florence said:


> In the golden years newfaggots like you would of been halal'd within the week of registration and sent running back to the safety of your reddit and tumblr pages. To type up gaint walls of text about how the big bad K-Farmers are evil and you totally aren't bad like them, that your curiosity got the best of you. That you've let the rebellious urge to be naughty and edgy run through your veins, but at heart you are truly a good Christian boy.
> 
> Newfaggots like you and this kind of newfaggotry like thinking is what is ruining this website. You and your kin are the nail in the coffin of what was once the great Kiwi Farms (tm). You should be ashamed to call yourself a K-Farmer.
> 
> ...


holy shit this is really fucking cringe


----------



## YarrBlueballs (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Gutts (May 14, 2021)

YarrBlueballs said:


> View attachment 2169027


followers of satan do what they do


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 14, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> >You have to support the people who subvert your country because mouth breathers on twitter hate Israel too
> Now that's some sound logic


Commies have surprising blindness to race, winghnats have surprising blindness to class

If you won't change your attitude towards the class question, you will never win any meaningful power beyond disgruntled blue collars. Rich class have learned since the Weimar Republic and stars aren't going to align in your favor they did in 1933.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (May 14, 2021)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Commies have surprising blindness to race, winghnats have surprising blindness to race.
> 
> If you won't change your attitude towards the class question, you will never win any meaningful power beyond disgruntled blue collars. Rich class have learned since the Weimar Republic and stars aren't going to align in your favor they did in 1933.


What does this have to do with hating Israel? The commiefags on twatter are virtue signalling, I hate Israel because I know about all the shit they've done to the west. Fuck Israel, but fuck islam too I hope they both eviscerate one another while I watch from the comfort of my home


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (May 14, 2021)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Your run-of-the-mill Abraham Abrahamson is not responsible for rich Hungarian Jews playing God.


And? They're a fifth column, they don't care to assimilate (never have) and will always have dual loyalties


----------



## Regenbogen (May 14, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> And? They're a fifth column, they don't care to assimilate (never have) and will always have dual loyalties


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (May 14, 2021)

Regenbogen said:


> View attachment 2169386


Leftist retardation transcends things like nation, race, religion, or language


----------



## Regenbogen (May 14, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Leftist retardation transcends things like nation, race, religion, or language


decide what your belief system entails


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (May 14, 2021)

Regenbogen said:


> decide what your belief system entails


Fuck jews
simple as.


----------



## Dark Edea (May 14, 2021)

Fuck Palestine.


----------



## Antarctic Hellbeast (May 14, 2021)

Tbh I think the whole "jew" psyop is a cover for Actual Satanists.


----------



## SITHRAK! (May 14, 2021)

Easterling said:


> Will the ground invasion devolve into afghanistan 2 electric boogaloo i wonder, its no secret that hamas have been preping for this kind of action for years now. Say what you will but these guys have a sophisticated tunnel network that would make even Ho Chi Minh impressed. If isreal wants to have contiuned aid then they will have to advance street by street rather than glass gaza as to maintain a semi decent image in the public eye. Thats where the risk lies, urban warfare is going to become a fucking nightmare, in particular aganist a very hostile populace, booby traps, suicide vests, ambushes, the whole lot really. I dont belive isreal could win by attrition like the arabs can. If this carries on im half expecting large numbers of militants from iraq and syria heading over that way as foriegn volunteers which will makes things quite a lot more spicy.


You do realise that that the opinions of anyone who thinks Israel is correctly written ‘isreal’ are automatically invalid, yeah?


----------



## NulWillBecomeTranny (May 14, 2021)

MugolEx said:


> The two-state "solution" is a wet dream thought up but the never failing UN.  Two peoples who have historically hated each other this much will never compromise with the other.


Israel was founded on western coercion and jewish terrorism. why would muslims let them win at their own game? but since the holocaust happened* jews were given a homeland anywhere they want, and instead of an empty forest or some shit, they chose the middle of an occupied desert surrounded by muslims whose religion says to kill jews. then the jews decided to start blowing up buildings, focibly relocating or genociding mudslimes, and then after they "won" they switched to nicer tactics like carpet bombing gaza. anyone who sympathizes with israel is stupid. anyone who sympathizes with muslims is stupid too though.


----------



## Antarctic Hellbeast (May 14, 2021)

NulWillBecomeTranny said:


> Israel was founded on western coercion and jewish terrorism. why would muslims let them win at their own game? but since the holocaust happened* jews were given a homeland anywhere they want, and instead of an empty forest or some shit, they chose the middle of an occupied desert surrounded by muslims whose religion says to kill jews. then the jews decided to start blowing up buildings, focibly relocating or genociding mudslimes, and then after they "won" they switched to nicer tactics like carpet bombing gaza. anyone who sympathizes with israel is stupid. anyone who sympathizes with muslims is stupid too though.


even the very concept of Israel did not even exist until after WW2, as a place for displaced European Jewish/Satanists to regroup using the lapdogs of the time.
Also most boomer name ever. "IS REAL"


----------



## Carbonation Grimace (May 14, 2021)

Null said:


> Okay, it's deleted. Now shut the fuck up unless you have something of value to post.


Am I allowed to post if I'm just trying to have fun?


----------



## reptile101 (May 14, 2021)

a lot more jewish dick sucking going on than i thought

remember you dont have to love pakis to hate jews


----------



## MaskedHussar11 (May 14, 2021)

reptile101 said:


> .


Imbed your images, newfag. Other than that, kewl memes


----------



## reptile101 (May 14, 2021)

MaskedHussar11 said:


> Imbed your images, newfag. Other than that, kewl memes


im gonna be honest im kinda retarded and dont know how to embed shit


----------



## reptile101 (May 14, 2021)

CoolSixtyNiner said:


> When the Palestinians start doing cool shit, I'll cheer them on. Right now, they are just complaining and shooting unguided rockets which is gay. Also, twitter is filled with the people I hate most, troons and woke white women melting down and taking the side of the Palestinians, so my side was chosen for me.


you dont need a side you can hate both lol  pakis dont own our media and governments though


----------



## MaskedHussar11 (May 14, 2021)

reptile101 said:


> im gonna be honest im kinda retarded and dont know how to embed shit


You use the imbed image button on top of the reply section. 

It the Kiwi Farms fren, everyone's a bit retarded here. Just stay safe, and have fun.


----------



## reptile101 (May 14, 2021)

MaskedHussar11 said:


> You use the imbed image button on top of the reply section.
> 
> It the Kiwi Farms fren, everyone's a bit retarded here. Just stay safe, and have fun. View attachment 2169717


ty fren that actually does help lol


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (May 14, 2021)

Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> A True & Honest faggot


_What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I've been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I'm the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You're fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever" comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You're fucking dead, kiddo._


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 14, 2021)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> _What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I've been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I'm the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You're fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever" comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You're fucking dead, kiddo._


Imagine financially supporting the right-wing neo-nazi terrorist incel known as Yashua Conway Muniz


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 14, 2021)

Moving the off topic sperging from the Gaza Happening thread into here, to be preserved in all posterity.


----------



## Dark Edea (May 14, 2021)

Which one of you jannies drew the short straw and have to clean up the Israel/Palestine thread?

LOL.


----------



## Carbonation Grimace (May 14, 2021)

Carbonation Grimace said:


> Am I allowed to post if I'm just trying to have fun?





Randall Fragg said:


> Moving the off topic sperging from the Gaza Happening thread into here, to be preserved in all posterity.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 14, 2021)

just putting Timber Wolf on blast lmao


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 14, 2021)

Also known as the "good posts only" thread


----------



## byuu (May 14, 2021)

Who is your favourite Jew?
Mine is Bibi, followed by Jesus.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 14, 2021)

I like the huge milkers
and paper bags
I want to squirt the contents of a capri sun and/or chocholate milk over all some fat juicy jew boobies and then slurp them all over while the jew whore in question is bound, gagged, bagged and begging to satan for salvation


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (May 14, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> Who is your favourite Jew?
> Mine is Bibi, followed by Jesus.


Bibi is a crook and Hey-sus got cucked by a hooker. Gal Gadot at least is nice to look at so she gets my vote!


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 14, 2021)

Nick Gurs said:


> Tbh I think the whole "jew" psyop is a cover for Actual Satanists.


It's the same religion though.  They're both waiting for the "messiah" but he's already come and gone.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (May 14, 2021)

Fuck jannies


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (May 14, 2021)

I don't know how anyone could take the side of Gaza at this point. Palestinian Arabs enjoy far greater freedom and prosperity in Israel than they could ever hope to enjoy under Hamas (or really any other Arab state, for that matter), and the Gaza Strip is only going to fall further into beggary and ruin if things are allowed to continue as they are.

This is not to excuse anything Israel does; not least it's long-standing mission to annex territory which doesn't belong to it, but it's exceedingly difficult to take an honest look at the plight of the Palestinian people without noticing how the very legitimate grievances they have with the Israeli state are consistently being undermined and outdone by the disgraceful conduct of their own rulers.

There is simply nothing approaching moral equivalence between the two sides in this conflict. One side uses it's missiles to protect it's citizens; the other side uses it's citizens to protect it's missiles. The discrepancy in virtue between the two sides doesn't get any more blatant than that, and no matter how much apologists try to argue otherwise, no discrepancy in military might can ever negate it.


----------



## Gutts (May 15, 2021)

too zased for jannies


----------



## FlappyBat (May 15, 2021)

So a question better suited for here than the serious no fun board. If you were the Jew in charge of selecting the type of porn to blast across all TV, radio, and other communication channels in Gaza; what type of porn would you choose and why would it be the most effective type?


----------



## Gutts (May 15, 2021)

FlappyBat said:


> So a question better suited for here than the serious no fun board. If you were the Jew in charge of selecting the type of porn to blast across all TV, radio, and other communication channels in Gaza; what type of porn would you choose and why would it be the most effective type?


child


----------



## Timber Wolf (May 15, 2021)

need shoeonhead nudes said:


> just putting Timber Wolf on blast lmao


Janny niggers deleted over half of my posts from the fucking thread

So much for Null's support for "freedom of speech" I guess, lolololol


----------



## JambledUpWords (May 15, 2021)

All in favor of having Tommy Tooter go to the Gaza Strip to fight for Palestine say “I”.


----------



## Gutts (May 15, 2021)

"Only le dumb antifa hate Israel goy!!!
Your worst enemy!!!!!!!"


----------



## Un Platano (May 15, 2021)

Timber Wolf said:


> Janny niggers deleted over half of my posts from the fucking thread
> 
> So much for Null's support for "freedom of speech" I guess, lolololol


Have you tried not posting like a spaz? It goes a long way.


----------



## Timber Wolf (May 15, 2021)

Un Platano said:


> Have you tried not posting like a spaz? It goes a long way.


Anime profile pic


----------



## Un Platano (May 16, 2021)

Timber Wolf said:


> Anime profile pic


I'll take that as a 'no' then.


----------



## Cool Dog (May 18, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> Who is your favourite Jew?
> Mine is Bibi, followed by Jesus.


My fav jew is that rat-a-towsky girl because big boobies

And scarlet johanson because also big boobies

And the brunette from 2 broke girls because big boobies!

And benny the facts imp's sister because GUESS WHY


----------



## SITHRAK! (May 18, 2021)

FlappyBat said:


> So a question better suited for here than the serious no fun board. If you were the Jew in charge of selecting the type of porn to blast across all TV, radio, and other communication channels in Gaza; what type of porn would you choose and why would it be the most effective type?


Mia Khalifa and unknown Arabic looking whore #2 wearing hijabs getting railed by white biker dude.
That, or Momokun's fuckmachine video, but I think the latter may constitute an actual war crime.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 18, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Palestinian Arabs enjoy far greater freedom in Israel than they could ever hope to enjoy under Hamas (or really any other Arab state, for that matter)


A lot of things that are called freedom are not freedom at all.





(Palestinians and israel examination starts at about 3 minutes)


----------



## Cats (May 18, 2021)

Why don't the Israelites just tell the Palestinians that God said they could have their land? I'm sure they would understand, and then they could all stop fighting. Jews _are_ the chosen people, after all. Everyone knows that. They teach you that in school for crying out loud.


----------



## Un Platano (May 18, 2021)

monkeys said:


> Why don't the Israelites just tell the Palestinians that God said they could have their land? I'm sure they would understand, and then they could all stop fighting. Jews _are_ the chosen people, after all. Everyone knows that. They teach you that in school for crying out loud.


I don't know what planet you're from, but here on Earth, the jews do not actually run the schools and they do not actually teach students that they are god's chosen people. But I know, you're just shitposting, you don't actually believe that and you're just exaggerating (but you wish it were true). No one is truly angry at the kikes and those rants are fake, it's all just le shitposting. You were sent to this thread for a reason and it's not because jannies are jewish cattle herders, it's an intervention to tell you to stop being such a fucking tard.


----------



## Cats (May 18, 2021)

oh ok


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> A lot of things that are called freedom are not freedom at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool to see that video translated like that, my buddy (nobodytm) made it heres the full version.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 18, 2021)

need shoeonhead nudes said:


> Cool to see that video translated like that, my buddy (nobodytm) made it heres the full version.




Link doesn't work for me.

Pretty sure this is the full interview though: 



I have listened to it before though. Mostly good stuff.


----------



## Cool Dog (May 19, 2021)

SITHRAK! said:


> Momokun's fuckmachine video


Havent this people suffered enough?


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (May 19, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> A lot of things that are called freedom are not freedom at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rubbish. Freedom is the power an individual has to live as they choose, think what they want, and speak their mind openly. No amount of doublespeak will change the fact that there is far more freedom in Israel than there is in the Palestinian territories.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 19, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Rubbish. Freedom is the power an individual has to live as they choose, think what they want, and speak their mind openly. No amount of doublespeak will change the fact that there is far more freedom in Israel than there is in the Palestinian territories.


Is there any chance for palestinian leadership success in israel? Would palestinians really consider it freedom to have no political destiny?

It's rubbish to think that being annexed is "liberation". Doublespeak indeed.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (May 19, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Is there any chance for palestinian leadership success in israel? Would palestinians really consider it freedom to have no political destiny?
> 
> It's rubbish to think that being annexed is "liberation". Doublespeak indeed.


Palestinians have been elected to leadership positions in Israel. Remind me how many Jews have been elected in the Palestinian territories?


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 19, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Palestinians have been elected to leadership positions in Israel. Remind me how many Jews have been elected in the Palestinian territories?


What's the name of the last palestinian prime minister of israel? Lol.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (May 19, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> What's the name of the last palestinian prime minister of israel? Lol.


There hasn't been one, but the fact remains that they aren't prevented from running, and Israeli Palestinians are in no way disenfranchised. The Palestinian leadership haven't even allowed elections in the territories they control for the past 15 years.


----------



## Bold&Brash (Nov 19, 2021)

I don't care about Jews and Pali refugees are bottom of the society human scum in every country they live.
That's all. Feels good to write that.


----------



## celebrityskin (Nov 20, 2021)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> There hasn't been one, but the fact remains that they aren't prevented from running, and Israeli Palestinians are in no way disenfranchised. The Palestinian leadership haven't even allowed elections in the territories they control for the past 15 years.


I don't consider myself 'Palestinian' (if you call an Israeli Druze a Palestinian to their face you will get your shit rocked) but I will say that I do think Arab leaders in Israel speak of totally legitimate grievances. Racism against Arabs does exist, as does discrimination in housing, some jobs etc. Everyone should definitely work to combat these.

However, these same leaders then parade around with an enemy flag even in demonstrations about the most uncontroversial issues (e.g poverty, crime in the Arab sector). Israeli Jews will never consider their Palestinian irredentism and ultranationalism as normal or at all acceptable, and rightly so. Their distain for this isn't racism, but a natural survival instinct. Arab society within Israel needs to change profoundly before they get to demand any kind of change from Israel itself.


----------

